# Why should I attend the Vape Meet on Sat 28Nov?



## Silver (25/11/15)

Hi vapers

This is aimed mainly at newer vapers, especially those who have not yet attended a vape meet and are wondering whether they should attend the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on *Sat 28 Nov.*

I have been asked several questions by newer vapers about this meet, so thought it would be useful to give some clarity on how you may benefit and why it's a good idea to join us.

*Great gear on sale from four great vendors in one place*
As a vaper, we tend to have to order online mostly. We tend to buy our gear from several vape retailers. We don't often get to meet the people behind these great vendors. Well, at this vape meet, you can see Vape Cartel, Vape Club, Vaperite and VapeKing all in one place. Get advice from them in person and see the products before you buy. This alone is worth popping in for. There will be ample hardware and juices there on the day. From beginner to advanced. 

*Get your questions answered and get great advice*
When you start, you may have lots of questions and despite being online here, nothing beats chatting to someone with experience in person. At this vape meet you will be able to ask many experienced folk for help and advice. Most of us are extremely social and friendly. Feel free to ask the vendors for help or come speak to any of the members of Admin & Mod team. We will be wearing the white Tshirts with the Vape Meet Logo. If you are really stuck, come find me (Silver) or Rob Fisher - we will all have our name tags on - and if we cant help you, we will direct you to someone who can. There will also be several experienced coil builders at the meet that can help you with your coils if you need some guidance.

*Witness an awesome cloud blowing competition*
I remember the first time I saw guys blowing massive clouds. It was something quite amazing. You will likely see a group of JHB's biggest cloud blowers in one place. If you are feeling adventurous, why not enter yourself. There are amazing prizes to be won. First prize is a new triple battery DNA200 mod!

There are also several other *great prizes* that will be given away in random draws. But make sure you RSVP on the VapeMeet thread with your forum name to be eligible to win.

*Meet many other enthusiastic vapers and have a lot of fun - guaranteed!*
It's great to meet the peope behind the forum names. Have a vape and a laugh together. It's a great bunch of people from all walks of life with vaping in common. It really is something amazing to experience if you have not been to one yet. 

The vape meet is taking place at a super venue in Sandton - News Cafe. The management there are great and the venue serve some great meals and drinks. Relax and chill, have a vape, get some vape gear and chat over a meal. Or just have coffee and discuss vaping and the latest juices with your mates.

For more details and to RSVP, just visit the Vape Meet thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Nimatek (25/11/15)

You have successfully made my fomo kick in! I think next year i will need to take a little trip up for this event! Good work everyone!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Thanks @Nimatek 
Much appreciated 

Hopefully we can organize something similar in Cape Town in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (25/11/15)

Us Cape Tonians would love that  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/11/15)

Wise words @Silver 
I think it will be epic having people that share the same passion together and not have people look at you weird and ask if its an "electric bong"

Another reason mayb to add is with all the vapers there you might see one of the biggest clouds ever hanging over sandton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

